# Marmot Precip Jacket



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2010)

Feedback?

Just picked one up as an xmas gift for my wife for spring/summer rainware.  good product?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Feedback?
> 
> Just picked one up as an xmas gift for my wife for spring/summer rainware.  good product?



uh, shouldn't you ask BEFORE you buy ;-)


----------



## HD333 (Nov 30, 2010)

Good stuff the wife and I both have them.  They breath pretty well, got hers of SAC for like 50 mine was like 100. So anywhere in that range and you picked up a good jacket at a fair price.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> uh, shouldn't you ask BEFORE you buy ;-)



It's not for me.  If it were, I'd do the pre-purchase research.  :lol:

I just happened to drive by REI and was like damn, if I don't go in there and buy something now, the 24th will arrive and I'll be scramblin'


Thanks HD.  Probably could've hunted for a better price than $99, but see statement #2.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2010)

great jacket, i have the aegis, wanted the precip but due to a shipping mishap i got the aegis at the precip pricing....love it....trying to determine now if i can use it as a ski jacket with a softshell vest or jacket underneath....i have alot of marmot gear, holds up well


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't have the precip but I do have a DriClim windshirt. That jacket is unreal. Its become almost a second skin. I imagine the precip must be completely bomb proof for rainy days. I have worn my not waterproof and heavily breathable DriClim in nearly pouring rain and stayed completely dry under the jacket. I've had really good experiences with Marmot stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a new Marmot Softshell and a Marmot Polartec top. I really like them both.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 30, 2010)

psa: just saw the precip for fifty beans on stp


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2010)

I love Marmot stuff. Just got a Precip and like it so far since I've never had a decent rain jacket. Very light-weight. The hood has a psuedo-visor which is nice. It takes a little bit to find all the drawstrings and dial them in for a good fit. Seems like it runs a little big too, at least the mens seems to.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Seems like it runs a little big too, at least the mens seems to.


Yea, all of my Marmot stuff runs about 1/2+ size larger. Except for their power fleece stuff, that is pretty true to size. But the next size down was still a tag to snug so I am making due with a little extra space.


----------

